# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Crafting a legendary

## mnogodobaracc

Here is explanation (taken from other forum, all credit goes to Jordo_d.

Also, this is maybe changed on live servers, since no one crafted an legendary yet, anyway I hope it'll help you guys craft a legendary.


How to obtain the Legendary Recipes:
You buy the recipes for the "gifts" and the "Trophy's" from Miyani, they cost 10 Gold each. It will cost 20 gold to obtain both gift recipes

Where do I find Miyani?
Miyani is found next to the Mystic Forge in Lion's Arch.

Legendary Recipes:
Axe - Frostfang - Gift of Ice + Gift of Metal + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Dagger - Incinerator - Vial of Liquid Flame + Gift of Metal + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Greatsword - Sunrise - Gift of Light + Gift of Metal + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Greatsword - Twilight - Gift of Darkness + Gift of Metal + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Hammer - Juggernaught - Vial of Quicksilver + Gift of Metal + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Mace - Moot - Gift of Entertainment + Gift of Metal + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Shield - Flame Seeker Prophices - Gift of History + Gift of Metal + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Sword - Bolt - Gift of Lightning + Gift of Metal + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Spear -Maw of the Deep - Shark Statue + Gift of Metal + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Longbow - Kudzu - Gift of Nature + Gift of Wood + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Shortbow - Dreamer - Unicorn Statue + Gift of Wood + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Rifle - Predator - Gift of Stealth + Gift of Wood + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Pistol - Quip - Gift of Entertainment + Gift of Wood + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Torch - Dragon Maw - ????? + Gift of Wood + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Warhorn - Howler - Wolf Statue + Gift of Wood + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Speargun - Frenzy - Gift of Water + Gift of Wood + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Focus - Minstrel - Gift of Music + Gift of Energy + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Scepter - Meteorlogicus - Gift of Weather + Gift of Energy + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Staff - Bitfrost - Gift of Color + Gift of Energy + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon
Trident - Kraitkin - Eel Statue + Gift of Energy + Bloodstone Shard + Exotic Weapon

What do I do once i have the 4 needed items?
Put all four items into the mystic forge, and receive your legendary!

What are the recipes for the Gifts? (Dungeon Items in Bold)
Primary Gifts:


Gift of Ice
250X Orichalcum Ore
5X Glacial Lonestone
5X Corrupted Lodestone
250X Symbol of Koda


Vial of Liquid Flame
5X Molten Lodestone
5X Destroyer Lodestone
250X Flame Legion Charr Carving
250X Ghost Pepper

Gift of Light
250X Orichalcum Ore
250X Hardened Leather Section
250X Sunstone Lump
250X Ascalonian Tear

Gift of Darkness
250X Darksteel Ingot
250X Orichalcum Ore
250X Hardened Leather Section
250X Ascalonian Tear

Vial of Qucksilver
250X Darksteel Ingot
250X Silver Ingot
250X Silver Doubloon
250X Manifesto of the Moletariate

Gift of Entertainment
250X Orichalcum Ore
250X Gossamer Scrap
250X Seal of Beetletun
5X Evon Gnashblade's Box o' Fun

Gift of History
250X Hardened Leather Section
250X Pile of Crystalline Dust
5X Onyx Lodestone
250X Ascalonian Tear

Gift of Lightning
250X Orichalcum Ore
250X Gossamer Scrap
5X Charged Lodestone
250X Ascalonian Tear

Shark Statue
250X Orichalcum Ore
250X Hardened Leather Section
250X Vial of Powerful Blood
250X Shard of Zhaitan

Gift of Nature
250X Ancient Wood Log
250X Hardened Leather Section
250X Deadly Bloom
250X Nominberry

Unicorn Statue
250X Orichalcum Ore
50X Chrysocola Orb
50X Opal Orb
250X Deadly Bloom

Gift of Stealth
250X Darksteel Ingot
250X Orichalcum Ore
250X Knowledge Crystal
250X Orrian Truffle

Wolf Statue
250X Orichalcum Ore
250X Hardened Leather Section
250X Vicious Fang
250X Deadly Bloom

Gift of Water
5X Molten Lodestone
5X Glacial Lonestone
5X Corrupted Lodestone
250X Symbol of Koda

Gift of Music
250X Orichalcum Ore
250X Gossamer Scrap
250X Silk Scrap
250X Seal of Beetletun

Gift of Weather
250X Orichalcum Ore
250X Hardened Leather Section
5X Charged Lodestone
250X Knowledge Crystal

Gift of Color
250X Pile of Crystalline Dust
50X Opal Orb
250X Ascalonian Tear
250X Unidentified Dye

Eel Statue
250X Hardened Leather Section
250X Armored Scale
250X Vial of Powerful Blood
250X Manifesto of the Moletariate





SECONDARY GIFTS:

Gift of Metal
250X Mithril Ore
250X Orichalcum Ore
250X Platinum Ore
100X Lump of Primordium

Gift of Wood
250X Elder Wood Log
250X Hard Wood Log
250X Ancient Wood Log
250X Seasoned Wood Log

Gift of Energy
250X Linen Scrap
250X Gossamer Scrap
250X Silk Scrap
250X Pile of Crystalline Dust

Where are the Dungeon items for the gifts?
Ascalonian Tear - Ascalonian Catacombs
Seal of Beetletun - Caudecus's Manor
Deadly Bloom -Twilight Arbor
Manifesto of the Moletariate - Sorrow's Embrace
Flame Legion Charr Carving - Citadel of Flame
Knowledge Crystal - Crucible of Eternity
Symbol of Koda - Honor of the Waves
Shard of Zhaitan - Arah

supposedly 13 runs = stack of 250

Are there discipline requirements for the gifts?

Gift of Ice - Artificer 400
Vial of Liquid Flame - Cooking 400
Gift of Light - Armorsmith 400
Gift of Darkness - Armorsmith 400
Vial of Qucksilver - Jeweler 400
Gift of Entertainment - Tailor 400
Gift of History - Armorsmith 400
Gift of Lightning - Artificer 400
Shark Statue - Leatherworking 400
Gift of Nature - Huntsman 400
Unicorn Statue - Jeweler 400
Gift of Stealth - Tailor 400
Wolf Statue - Leatherworking 400
Gift of Water - Cooking 400
Gift of Music - Jeweler 400
Gift of Weather - Armorsmith 400
Gift of Color - Cooking 400
Eel Statue - Huntsman 400
Gift of Metal - Weaponsmith 400
Gift of Wood - Huntsman 400
Gift of Energy - Artificer 400


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

How to obtain the Bloodstone Shard:
Bloodstone Shards are bought from Miyani for 200 skill points. (OUCH! Save up those skill points!)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

What exotic weapon do I need for the Legendary?

"Tooth of Frostfang of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary axe Frostfang
"Spark of Rage" "This weapon is used to craft the legendary dagger Incinerator
"The Bard of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary focus The Minstrel
"Dawn of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary greatsword Sunrise
"The Colossus of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary hammer The Juggernaut
"Maw of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary spear Maw of the Deep
"Leaf of Kudzu of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary longbow Kudzu
"The Energizer of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary mace The Moot
"Chaos Gun of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary pistol Quip
"The Hunter of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary rifle The Predator
"Storm of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary scepter Meteorlogicus
"The Seeker of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary shield The Flameseeker Prophices
"The Lover of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary shortbow The Dreamer
"Rage of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary speargun Frenzy
"The Legend of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary staff The Bitfrost
"Zap of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary sword Bolt
"Dragons Claw of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary torch Dragons Maw
"Venom of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary trident Kraitkin
"Howl of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary warhorn Howler
"Dusk of Rage" This weapon is used to craft the legendary greatsword Twilight

The locations for these items are unknown at the moment!

I don't want to waste money switching disciplines, what if I want more than one legendary?

Gifts - These are not soulbound and will be able to be sold on the AH
Bloodstone Shard - This will be soulbound.
Exotic Weapons - This will also be soulbound.
Final Legendary Weapon - Soulbound as well.

So, you can buy the two gifts(guaranteed to be pricey), but you will still have to grind out the 200 skill points, and the exotic weapon.

Source: Legendary Weapon Guide! - Guild Wars 2 Message Board for PC - GameFAQs

----------


## spawnfestis

Thanks for this.  :Smile:

----------


## mnogodobaracc

You're welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## 403Forbidden

A question.

Lets say my named exotic weapon has crappy stats. if i use it to make a legendary, will the stats remain same? or?

Because i dont want to get a legendary longbow with + healing, you know

----------


## DivineWizard

There's two routes: It'll take stats of the previous weapon & build upon them. Or, It'll totally re-roll the weapon when it's changed to Legendary. 

Good luck finding out. We may find out sooner rather than later.  :Smile:

----------


## mnogodobaracc

I got almost perfectly rolled 1h axe, so I'll test out as soon as I get lvl 80, should probably have this info within few days (if I don't get banned, or if my items don't get removed meanwhile).

----------


## Deathyaw

Actually you got it all wrong :P

*Gift of Ice - Jeweler 400
Vial of Liquid Flame - Chef 400
Gift of Light - Armorsmith 400
Gift of Darkness - Armorsmith 400
Vial of Qucksilver - Jeweler 400
Gift of Entertainment - Armorsmith 400
Gift of History - Tailor 400
Gift of Lightning - Artificer 400
Shark Statue - Jeweler 400
Gift of Nature - Leatherworker 400
Unicorn Statue - Jeweler 400
Gift of Stealth - Leatherworker 400
Wolf Statue - Leatherworker 400
Gift of Water - Chef 400
Gift of Music - Jeweler 400
Gift of Weather - Armorsmith 400
Gift of Color - Chef 400
Eel Statue - Tailor 400
Gift of Metal - Weaponsmith 400
Gift of Wood - Huntsman 400
Gift of Energy - Artificer 400

Gift of Wood Requires:
250 Ancient Wood Plank ( 750 Ancient Wood Log )
250 Elder Wood Plank ( 750 Ancient Wood Log )
250 Hard Wood Plank ( 750 Hard Wood Log )
250 Seasoned Wood Plank ( 750 Seasoned Wood Log ) 


Gift of Stealth Requires
250 Orichalcum Ingot
100 Onyx Lodestone
1 Gift of Knowledge
250 Orrian Truffle


*

----------


## Ninite

He just copy cut a beta post.

----------


## Totemanic

The pre-legendary exotic weapons are already available on the TP for those with enough cash. Their stats are always power, precision and crit dmg. The legendary weapons will presumably keep these stats.

----------


## Pfeffer

How to get those exotics?

edit i found this http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...makes_exotics/

----------


## Deathyaw

bump edited my post for Gift of Wood with proof

----------


## Totemanic

Unfortunately that list is almost entirely wrong.

I am slowly going about the process of crafting Kudzu; what I know so far:

The Leaf of Kudzu combines with nothing I found yet; this includes Gift of Wood, Bloodstone Shard and Gift of Exploration.

Gift of Wood I equally have found nothing to combine with although I've not yet crafted Gift of Nature which I'm hoping will.

Gift of Exploration and Bloodstone shard do go together, other two mats unknown.

It is in my opinion likely that the end recipe is:

Weapon
Gift created from 2 crafting profession gifts + 2 other mats
Gift created from Gift of Exploration + 3 other mats
Gift created from Gift of Battle + 3 other mats

----------


## Nikentic

There is not many who have created a legendary, yet even find the correct combination.

----------


## piree

> Unfortunately that list is almost entirely wrong.
> 
> I am slowly going about the process of crafting Kudzu; what I know so far:
> 
> The Leaf of Kudzu combines with nothing I found yet; this includes Gift of Wood, Bloodstone Shard and Gift of Exploration.
> 
> Gift of Wood I equally have found nothing to combine with although I've not yet crafted Gift of Nature which I'm hoping will.
> 
> Gift of Exploration and Bloodstone shard do go together, other two mats unknown.
> ...


Where u got the leaf of kudzu?
I need to know how to craft the exotics required for the legendary.

----------


## Totemanic

TP for 20g. The only way I know of getting it is by putting 4 lvl70+ exotics into the Forge and getting lucky. I'm sure there is a recipe but the people who know it are obviously not telling anyone.

----------


## Olum

The recipes for exotics are all the same. 30 Mystic Coins + 1 Eldritch Scroll + 5 each of whatever normally makes that weapon type. For sword, orichalcum blade and hilt, etc.

----------


## Pfeffer

Wrong. I did it with dagger and i got "Mystic Thorn" or sth named like that but not the spark of rage, maybe its random but i dont think so.

----------


## Olum

The 'Mystic' whatever weapons are what you get from that recipe. How they are used to get to Spark of Rage, no one is saying. It's possible they expect you to craft four mystics and put them in for the rage equivalent, or there's some other recipe for it.

----------

